# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θερμόμετρο ακριβείας για κρέμα

## -Vasia1997-

Αποφασισα να ταισω τα μικρα μου με κρεμα αλλα δεν ξερω που να βρω καποιο θερμομετρο ακριβειας που να μετραει στην υγρη κρεμα.Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω καποια η εχει καποιος που δεν το χρειαζεται?

----------


## panos70

Γιατι να παρεις θερμομετρο ακριβειας ; χλιαρη  να ειναι η κρεμα και ειναι μια χαρα ,δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο πολυ απαραιτητη,εχω φιλο που ταιζει αγρια στο χερι με κρεμα και τα μεγαλωνει μια χαρα απλα την κανει χλιαρη,τωρα αν θελεις να παρεισς ....ε.... τι να πω παρε

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Δεν καταλαβες οι θερμοκρασιες οταν τα ταιζεις στο χερι πρεπει να ειναι απο 39 εως το που 41.Δες εδω
*ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑΣ*

Η θερμοκρασια της φόρμουλας πρέπει να είναι  39-41 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Ούτε μισό βαθμό παραπάνω! 

Αν  η φόρμουλα θα είναι πιο ζεστη το μωρό θα  κάψει το πρόλοβο του. Τα  μικρά δεν καταλαβαίνουν καλά και ευχαρίστως  τρώνε πολύ ζεστό φαγητό και  δεν θα καταλάβετε καθόλου αν έχει καεί. Αν η  φόρμουλα δεν θα είναι  αρκετά ζεστη το πρόλοβος του μωρού θα σταματήσει  να δουλεύει και το  φαγητό θα ζυμώσει μέσα. Και οι δυο περιπτώσεις συχνά  οδηγούν στο θάνατο  τον νεοσσών.

Για  να ζεστάνετε τη κρέμα μπορείτε να  χρησιμοποιείτε το φούρνο  μικροκυμάτων. Όμως μετά ανακατέψτε καλά τι  φόρμουλα πάλι και βάλτε μέσα  ένα ακρίβας θερμόμετρο και σιγουρευτείτε  ότι η θερμοκρασία δεν είναι  μεγαλύτερη από 41 βαθμούς.

Επίσης  μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα δοχείο  με νερό (ποτήρι) θεμοκρασίας 41  βαθμούς στο οποιο απλά βάλτε μέσα τη  σύριγγα με φαγητό για 2-3 λεπτά.  Έτσι η φόρμουλα μέσα στη σύριγγα θα  ζεσταθεί και θα φτάσει τη  θερμοκρασία του νερού η ένα βαθμό λιγότερο.

Πριν  να δώσετε κρέμα στο νεοσσό άλλη μια φορα  κοιτάξτε στο θερμόμετρο και  σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχει σωστή θερμοκρασία και  δοκιμάστε τη κρέμα στο  καρπό του χεριού σας.

Η καλυτερα διαβασε το αρθρο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-(Handfeeding)

Λοιπον εχω βρηκα αυτα τα 2 στο ιδιο μαγαζι 
1)33.00€    

*Ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο ακίδας με sensor (125mm) για μέτρηση σε υγρά  και στερεά υλικά, τρόφιμα( HACCP ) κτλ.*

 Υψηλής θερμοκρασίας μέτρησης από -50 C  έως 300 C ανάλυση  0.1 C  (0.1 F) ακρίβεια μέτρησης + - 1C αδιάβροχο μέτρηση ανά δευτερόλεπτο διακόπτης on off ένδειξη αναμονής hold auto power off λειτουργίες min max C / F μπαταρία 1.5 volt  button cell τύπος AG13 ή LR1130 (περιλαμβάνεται ) Οδηγίες Ελληνικά , Αγγλικά διαστάσεις 205 x 20 x 17mm
*Eφαρμογές:*

ΜαγειρικήΒιομηχανία τροφίμων


2)35.01€    


*Ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο ακίδας με sensor για μέτρηση σε υγρά  και στερεά υλικά, τρόφιμα( HACCP ) κτλ.*

 Υψηλής θερμοκρασίας μέτρησης από -50 C  έως 300 C ανάλυση  0.1 C  (0.1 F) ακρίβεια μέτρησης + - 1C αδιάβροχο μέτρηση ανά δευτερόλεπτο διακόπτης on off ένδειξη αναμονής hold auto power off LCD size: 22 X 9 mm μπαταρία 1.5 volt  button cell τύπος LR44 (περιλαμβάνεται ) Οδηγίες  Αγγλικά διαστάσεις 23 cm (probe length 14.5 cm)
*Eφαρμογές:*

ΜαγειρικήΒιομηχανία τροφίμων


Κανουνε?Αν ναι ποιο να παρω?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω θα συμφωνισω με τον παναγιωτη ,η κρεμα πρεπει να ειναι σεστη αλλα να μην καει τη δωκιμαζεις στο χερι σου οπως δωκιμαζεις το γαλα για τα μωρα...

τωρα βεβαια ο καθενας οπως αισθανετε καλημενος... ισως βρεις σε μαγαζια με επαγκελματικο εξοπλισμο κουζινας αλλα θα ειναι ακριβουτσικο...

*ναι κανουν,σχεδον ιδια ειναι παρε οποιο σου αρεσει την δουλεια σου θα την κανεις με το παραπανο

----------


## jk21

τα ανθρωπινα θερμομετρα για να μετρησουμε πυρετο ,μετρανε απο 35 -41 βαθμους και ειναι του λεπτου και χωρις υδραργυρο πια .υπαρχουν και ηλεκρονικα πολυ πιο συντομα .η θερμοκρασια 38-39 ειναι ιδανικη και εκει πρεπει να ετοιμαζεται η κρεμα .καλυτερα 39 -40 που στην πορεια πεφτει μεχρι 37-38 αν την τοποθετουμε σε σκευος θερμαινομενο πχ σε νερο γυρω στους 45 % σαν μπεν μαρι ,για να μην χανει τη θερμοκρασια της .κατω απο 35-36 βαθμους ο κινδυνος για το προβλημα sour crop (σταση τροφης στο προλοβο και ξυνισμα της ) ειναι εκθετικα αυξανομενος και μαζι με αυτον ,για ευνοητους λογους και η αναπτυξη candida μυκητων

----------


## jk21

οταν αποκτησεις καποιος εμπειρια αυτη η θερμοκρασια τι αισθηση δινει στο χερι του ,τοτε και το θερμομετρο παυει να απαιτειται

----------


## daras

εγω χρησιμοποιω το ηλεκτρονικο θερμομετρο της omron (http://www.google.gr/search?q=omron+...w=1440&bih=783 ) για ανθρωπους...αφου μετραει με ακριβεια ενος δεκαδικου...και καλυπτει το φασμα στο οποιο θελουμε να κινουμαστε.

----------


## mariakappa

τα ηλεκτρονικα απαγορευεται να μπαινουν σε υγρα.το ξερω γιατι το γραφουν οι πληροφοριες.
οποιο και να παρεις ειναι οκ.
τα καινουργια θερμομετρα χωρις υδραργυρο ειναι ψυχοβγαλτικα.οσο και να τα κουναω δεν κατεβαινουν.μου ερχεται να τα πεταξω.

----------


## demis

Συγνωμη καλα ολα αυτα παιδια αλλα Βασια νομιζεις πως θα τα καταφερεις να ταισεις 4 μικρα χωρις να εχεις καποια εμποιρια? εχεις  και σχολειο κτλ θα προλαβεις? εγω πιστευω πως ειτε τα ταιζεις εσυ ειτε τα ταιζουν οι γονεις του αν παιζεις μαζι τους τα χαιδευεις κτλ κ μαθουν τη νανθρωπινη επαφη δεν χρειαζεται να το μεγαλωσεις για να το ημερευσεις, βασικα πιστευω πως δεν χρειαζεται να το ταιζεις εσυ για να το μεγαλωσεις, μπορουν να τα ταιζουν οι γονεις τους και να παιζεις μαζι τους. 
Εγω ειμαι κατα της αποψης οτι για να ειναι ηρεμο το πουλι πρεπει σονι και καλα να το ταισεις με κρεμα.

----------


## johnrider

> Δεν καταλαβες οι θερμοκρασιες οταν τα ταιζεις στο χερι πρεπει να ειναι απο 39 εως το που 41.Δες εδω
> *ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑΣ*
> 
> Η θερμοκρασια της φόρμουλας πρέπει να είναι  39-41 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Ούτε μισό βαθμό παραπάνω! 
> 
> Αν  η φόρμουλα θα είναι πιο ζεστη το μωρό θα  κάψει το πρόλοβο του. Τα  μικρά δεν καταλαβαίνουν καλά και ευχαρίστως  τρώνε πολύ ζεστό φαγητό και  δεν θα καταλάβετε καθόλου αν έχει καεί. Αν η  φόρμουλα δεν θα είναι  αρκετά ζεστη το πρόλοβος του μωρού θα σταματήσει  να δουλεύει και το  φαγητό θα ζυμώσει μέσα. Και οι δυο περιπτώσεις συχνά  οδηγούν στο θάνατο  τον νεοσσών.
> 
> Για  να ζεστάνετε τη κρέμα μπορείτε να  χρησιμοποιείτε το φούρνο  μικροκυμάτων. Όμως μετά ανακατέψτε καλά τι  φόρμουλα πάλι και βάλτε μέσα  ένα ακρίβας θερμόμετρο και σιγουρευτείτε  ότι η θερμοκρασία δεν είναι  μεγαλύτερη από 41 βαθμούς.
> 
> ...


θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις αυτό που έχει λεπτή  αγκίδα μιας και μετράς υγρά και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στο να στραβώσει. τέτοια έχουμε στην δουλειά μου μετράμε με ακρίβεια την θερμοκρασία σε δευτερόλεπτο τον προϊόντων που παραλαμβάνουμε εάν έχουν απόκλιση τα επιστρέφουμε. μπορείς να το χρησιμοποίησης στην κουζίνα όταν μαγειρεύεις π.χ κρέας πολύ χρήσιμο ξέρεις εάν ψήθηκε.

----------


## maria-karolina

Εγώ σε όσα πουλάκια ταίζω χρησιμοποιώ ένα ηλεκτρονικό θερμόμετρο για ανθρώπους το οποίο θα βρεις στο φαρμακείο Βάσια μου και κάνει περίπου 10 ευρώ! Μια χαρά είναι! Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω πως είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη και ρίσκο να ταίσεις 4 πουλάκια χωρίς να το έχεις ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν!!!

----------


## johnrider

να σου πω και ένα μυστικό εάν θες να ξέρεις εάν το θερμόμετρο σου δουλεύει σωστά.παίρνεις ένα ποτήρι και το γεμίζεις με πάγο και ρίχνεις και νερό το ανακατεύεις και εάν σου γράψει 0 είσαι ok. εάν σου έχει απόκλιση 0,4 η παραπάνω και ένα προϊόν σου γραφή +39 στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι 38.6

----------


## johnrider

εδώ σας θέλω πως ξέρετε ότι το ανθρώπινο θερμόμετρο λέει με ακρίβεια ότι λέει και δεν τα έχει παίξει.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Δεν εχω προβλημα με το χρονο.Ετσι και αλλιως πλεον εχω μονο 1 μικρο.Οποτε να πω στο φαρμακειο να μου δωσει ενα θερμομετρο ακριβειας που να μπορει να μπαινει και στα υγρα?Θελω να αρχισω να μαθαινω να ταιζω στο χερι και επισης το σχολειο σε 2 βδομαδες τελειωνει και δινω γαλλικα σε μολις 1,5 βδομαδα οποτε μετα θα εχω πολυ χρονο

----------


## panosg983

Βασια κι εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην παρεις θερμομετρο. Αλλωστε και στα παιδια με το χερι δοκιμαζουμε αν καιει το φαγητο τους.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω θερμοκρασιας.Ετσι και αλλιως τωρα βρηκα ενα παιδια που θα μου δωσει

----------


## zweet

Μποορεις απλα να αγορασεις απο το ιμπει με εναμισι ευρω ενα ψιφιακο θερμομετρο για ενυδρειο εχω αγορασει πολλα αν θελεις μπορω να σου δωσω λινκ οταν μπω απο το pc

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τωρα το εχω ηδη παρει αλλα ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## galimana

Κι εγώ να πω ότι με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο για ανθρώπους μετρούσα την θερμοκρασία της κρέμας! Αν έδειχνε 40-41 τότε έβαζα στη σύριγγα και τάιζα! Έτσι τάισα 2 quakers που έχω! 10 περίπου ευρώ το πήρα από φαρμακείο! Αν διαθέτεις χρήματα πάρε καποιο ακριβό, χαμένο δεν θα πάει!  :Happy:  Καλό τάισμα!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω την πάτησα πολυ άσχημα με θερμόμετρα ευτυχως ομως δεν ηταν μοιραιο.....

βαζω θερμομετρο βλεπω 41....

ταιζω το μικρο και ξαναβαζω το θερμομετρο σε μισο λεπτο μεσα και δειχνει 33... ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ...

απο τοτε την δοκιμαζω στο χέρι και ΜΟΝΟ!

----------


## Athina

...και γιατί ηλεκτρονικό και όχι με υδράργυρο?

----------


## mitsman

εγω με υδραργυρο την πάτησα!

----------


## galimana

Είναι πολλοί που δοκιμάζουν την κρέμα με το χέρι! Απλά πιστεύω πως θέλει εμπειρία και εμπιστοσύνη στο χέρι σου! Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η θερμοκρασία στο χέρι απο 40 σε 45 ας πούμε βαθμούς!

----------


## Athina

> Αποφασισα να ταισω τα μικρα μου με κρεμα αλλα δεν ξερω που να βρω καποιο θερμομετρο ακριβειας που να μετραει στην υγρη κρεμα.Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω καποια η εχει καποιος που δεν το χρειαζεται?


Βάσια μου θα τα βγάλεις από την φωλιά και θα τα ταίζεις μόνη σου ή συμπληρωματικά?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Το θερμομετρο που εχω τωρα το εβαλα μεσα σε παγακια + κρυο νερο και μου ελεγε οτι ειναι η θερμορασια 0.8 βαθμους οποτε ξερω οτι εαν δειχνει 40 θα ειναι 40.8 περιπου.Συμπληρωματικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα ταιζεις μονος σου και απο τη στιγμη που θα εχουνε μητερα δεν προκετε να τα παρω και να τα ταιζω μονη μου

----------


## johnrider

> Το θερμομετρο που εχω τωρα το εβαλα μεσα σε παγακια + κρυο νερο και μου ελεγε οτι ειναι η θερμορασια 0.8 βαθμους οποτε ξερω οτι εαν δειχνει 40 θα ειναι 40.8 περιπου.Συμπληρωματικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα ταιζεις μονος σου και απο τη στιγμη που θα εχουνε μητερα δεν προκετε να τα παρω και να τα ταιζω μονη μου


το test που έκανες με τα  παγάκια ξανά κάντο πάλι 
για να σιγουρευτείς ότι το έχεις κάνει σωστά.να είναι περισσότερα τα παγκάκια από το νερό  ισα ισα να μπορείς να το ανακατεύεις με το θερμόμετρο.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## zweet

τα θερμομετρα με υρδαργυρο ειναι ιδιετερα επιβλαβη για τον ανθρωπο και το περιββαλον . σε περιπτωση που σπασουν , μολυνουν το σπιτι για πολλα χρονια και οι κατοικοι κυνδυνευουν για πολλους λογους..

τελος παντων μια πολυ καλη λυση , το διαβασα οτι ηδη προμηθευτικες αλλα ας γραψω μια καλη εναλλακτικη μηπως αντικαταστησουν καποιοι τα υδραργιρικα.
το συγκεκριμενο το χρησιμοποιω σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις για ενυδρειο-κλωσσομηχανη-ακομα και για πυρετο  :: 

************ και το κοστος του ενα ευρω και κατι μαζι με τα μεταφορικα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλο αυτο αλλα δυστυχως το εχω ηδη παρει το θερμομετρο αλλα ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:

----------

